# Ausweis gestaltung



## Unrealer (10. März 2004)

Hi,
ich bin am Schulsanittäsdienst unsere Schule tätig. Nun haben wir uns aufgrund einiger Probleme entschieden uns Ausweise zu machen.

Auf den Ausweis sollte folgendes sein:
Name
Dienst (Schulsanitäter)
Johanniterlogo
Unterschrift

Das ganze in einer Grösse von 8,49cm*5,39cm und einer Auflösung von 154Pixel/Zoll. 
Es sollten nur die Farben, rot, weiss, schwarz benutzt werden.
Die Rückseite habe ich schon, bloss die Vorderseite noch nicht. Ich bekomm es einfach nicht so gut hin wie ich es will. V.a. weis ich nicht wohin mit dem Logo/BIld/Schrift.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein bisschen beim Design helfen? ,


Danke

p.s. habe mal ein Johanniter Logo angehängt. 
p.p.s. Arbeite schon lange mit Photshop. )))))))


----------



## Hankman (10. März 2004)

Hi!

Vielleicht wäre es gut, noch ein paar Strukturen oder Farbverläufe rein zubringen, was dann natürlich auch wieder mit den Farben schwierig wird.

Vielleicht ein paar rote Linien, so wie auf der Sparkassen-Card? *g*
Also ich würde halt einfach drauf achten, dass die Schrift gut lesbar bleibt, das ist ja das Wichtigste. Wenn der Ausweis 'Kopiersicher' werden soll, dann brauchst du eben mehr Farben, aber wirklich sicher wäre das auch nicht.

Vom Logo her würde ich versuchen irgendwas mit den zwei 'J's zu machen, das würde sich anbieten, eben weils zwei sind. Vielleicht irgendwie in das Johanniter-Logo einbinden, oder so?

So long,
Hankman

P.S.: Ich würde an deiner Stelle mit der Editier-Funktion den Titel ändern. Ich hab zuerst gedacht, jemand will wissen wie man einen Ausweis fälscht, oder so. Ich denke, dass das einigen so geht


----------



## flip (10. März 2004)

sersn
Ich würde es nicht zu verspielt machen =)
Schau dir einfach mal nen paar Beispiele an.
google hilft:



































So, die sind jetzt vom design her nicht der bringer. Aber man kann schon ganz gut sehen, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt, einen Ausweiß zu gestalten.
Nimm halt einfach einen, der dir gefällt und baue ihn mit eigenen Farben nach.

greetz flip


----------



## Unrealer (10. März 2004)

Boah geil ^^ VIELEN Danke!
Der 6. von oben hat mir angetan *g
Die Rückseite ist Mittlerweile Fertig Ich hängse mal dran, damit ihr euch mal ein Bild amchen könnt !


----------

